# Lucy is here! :D



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry I've been missing in action. Been reallllllly busy! Anywho...

Bought a new doeling  I'm really excited about her. I've registered her threw NMGA this morning. Stacey brought her and her mum up yesterday.

Introducing Sterling Acres Lucy In The Sky - via Lil Luck Farm Lucy.








She's starting to get Lark's badger face, I love it 

And here's her mum Mia. Not real thrilled about me hooking Lucy up to stop her squirming for measurements lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

glad to see you back.... :wink: :hug: 

She is a pretty doe ...congrats...  :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

cute!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks  She's a little skittish, but once Mia comes around, I'm sure Lucy will.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so glad Mia and Lucy are close enough for Stacey to visit, Mia was always a favorite of mine.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah! I know Stacey's happy that they are going to a good home -- and I love the color!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry guys I didnt post on my other thread about Mia's new home coming through  but so glad Shell brought you up to date. 

It was a long boring drive but worth it  

Glad you like Lucy she is adorable with that facial mask.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations :stars:  :wahoo: :clap: !


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats im sure the found the perfect home. Glad they are still near so Stacey can still see them.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Beautiful. My favorite color of coarse


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I love that color..darling girls.. congrats


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

They're both beautiful! Congrats :thumb: it sounds like a wonderful win-win situation


----------



## Young Goat Farmer (Feb 26, 2010)

They are a couple good looking goats.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks. Lucy is a little more skittish than Mia, but I'm blaming Moony. She's been a real wench lately. So much so, that I think I might have to separate her from the herd when the new barn is up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe with a bigger barn things will sort out easier -- so hows the plans coming for the new barn?


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats!!!!! Very Cute!! You're very lucky to have them! :fireworks:


----------

